# Expectations for Barbosa...



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Well i'm a fan of Leandrinho's basketball.. I think he has the potential to be great and is improving in a unbeliaveble rate... Sure Nash will take a lot of minutes of Barbosa but i think it will be great to him to learn how to pass with one of the best!

I was just wondering... How will Leandrinho do this season? Stats anyone? And... After his rookie contract... Do you think Leandrinho will be staying? Or will he go for another team to shine?
P.S.: How long is Nash's contract again?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He'll probably get around 8ppg and 3apg off of the bench (I'm assuming that he starts some games becomes of injuries to Nash). I think he'll leave Phoenix to get more playing time somewhere else when his contract is up.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont know Barbosa seems to love Phoenix and he is not the type of guy that can be your starting pg in any team... i say he should stay with Phoenix and avrage 8 ppg and 2-3 apg off the bench like said before by Damian Necronamous


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> And... After his rookie contract... Do you think Leandrinho will be staying? Or will he go for another team to shine?
> P.S.: How long is Nash's contract again?


(1) - I think. The barbosa increase will coincide with the nash decrease. In 3 years he will be a starting PG. 

(2) - 6 years.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

My guess is that the plan is to have Nash play about 32 minutes and Barbosa will get roughly 16. All reports are that he has improved dramatically this summer, especially as a ball handler. But in any case, his stats last year were not bad for a guy who had never played the position and didn't speak English.

Leandro Barbosa 
Phoenix Suns 
Position: G 
Height: 6-3 Weight: 176 
From: Brazil 
Player file | Team stats 

2003-04 Statistics 
PPG 7.9 
RPG 1.8 
APG 2.4 
SPG 1.33 
BPG .10 
FG% .447 
FT% .770 
3P% .395 
MPG 21.4


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

6 years? Tough punch there... I would like Barbosa to saty in Phoenix because i love the team and he is just another reason to keep lovin the Suns, but i think he can start and will... not sure if it will be here tough...

Again... 6 years? Didn't we send Nash away once? What makes Brian think it will work this time?


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

When they sent Nash away the last time he wasen't close to the more complete player he is today. Plus didn't Suns receive Kidd in that trade?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> When they sent Nash away the last time he wasen't close to the more complete player he is today. Plus didn't Suns receive Kidd in that trade?


Good point... Right now i like Nash more than Kidd anyway...


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

I still think i'd pick Kidd over Nash since he really makes the whole team better just by being on the court. Nothing against Nash though. He got game to.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Nash was not included in the Kidd trade.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

okey, my bad


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*he will have worst numbers than last season because Nash will play around 39 mpg*


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> he will have worst numbers than last season because Nash will play around 39 mpg


He might... but i think he shouldn't! That would leave Barbosa without time to play and would kill Nash! He's not a kid anymore... If he plays like 32 to 35 mpg he could be a lot more efective, don't you agree?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, last year Nash played 33.5 MPG, and I think he won't increase his minutes next season. This leaves 14.5 minutes left in the PG slot alone. But you are right about Barbosa not improving his numbers, he averaged 21.4 MPG last season and I think it will be very difficult to find minutes for him, with JJ, Q and Nash in the backcourt.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

I heard the suns won't trade JJ, so could Barbosa possibly be packaged up for a big man??


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> I heard the suns won't trade JJ, so could Barbosa possibly be packaged up for a big man??


The Suns think Barbosa will become a very good PG. As Nash gets older, he will get fewer minutes and Barbosa will get more. They are talking about having both in the backcourt at times, but I don't expect to see a lot of it. However, I think as Barbosa's defense develops, he will spot Nash if Nash is having problems stopping someone.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> I heard the suns won't trade JJ, so could Barbosa possibly be packaged up for a big man??


I hope not! :no: I just bought his Suns Alternative shirt!


----------

